

New Clojure Course on CodeLesson - jeffreymcmanus
http://codelesson.com/courses/view/introduction-to-clojure

======
jeffreymcmanus
The instructor of this course, Amit Rathore, is the author of the upcoming
"Clojure in Action" book which will be out in May. Bam!

